# Id virus? in maple



## xtremetrees (Sep 18, 2006)

Heres the pic.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 18, 2006)

It has already de-foilated 2 and in neighboring trees. Species dependant. Is this common like fireblight in pear? Flowering transfer?


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks treeco


----------



## woodville (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd also check for streaks in the sapwood.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not from GA, so take my comments for what they're worth.
From what I can see, it looks like a foliage disease, not a major vascular problem. Notice on some of the leaves, there are spots that only affect a small spot. Then, when the spot lands on a leaf vein, it kills off the part of the leaf that is past the vein.
In Wisconsin this year, we had lots of rain through the summer months, and Maples had both Tar Spot and Anthracnose. Both are common, but when they are particularly heavy, and land on leaf veins, it kills the whole leaf and makes it look like a devastating wilt disease.
If this were a vascular disease like Fusarium or Verticilium, the leaves wouldn't die from the tips back to the stem, the stem shuts down, and the whole leaf dies.
Look at a totally defoliated tree and scratch the bark with your thumb nail, if it's still green, it's probably not wilt.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent post thanks,
The client is the past VP of GE. He told me he lost 1 m over breakfast but that the follow =ing day he should make 1.5. LOL


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 19, 2006)

That picture shows what I am was trying to describe. Notice the leaf necrosis originates at the petiole and moves outward, unlike Xtreme's leaf sample that showed marked necrosis at defined points of the veins.
To know for sure, the sample could be turned into your local university extension office for testing.


----------



## Elmore (Sep 19, 2006)

My guess is Anthracnose. My experience with verticillium is a more or less sudden wilting of leaves followed by branch necrosis or even death of the entire tree.

http://maple.dnr.cornell.edu/pubs/diseases/leaves.htm

http://plantclinic.cornell.edu/FactSheets/anthracnose/anthracnose trees/anthracnose trees.htm


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 28, 2006)

excellent links much appreciated what wood you thin this is. 
Ive started a thread under climbers but Im sure it should be moved here.

Lol this is not trick photography, sorry about the blurr. It fits none of the above linked ID's. It is devstating a potential clients yard she could be faced with loosing most her hardwoods.
heres the pics from the lost thread http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=37377


----------



## jrizman (Oct 18, 2006)

i would also suggest a nutrient deficiency if it is widespread on the property and neighbors as a source of the foliar issues. hard to tell, leaves get all messy looking this late in the season. 
might think about running a quick soil analysis (local extension office can help) or even foliar analysis. i dont see anything too major going on, but dont have much information or pics either.

do a good leaf cleanup this fall (get up and out everything, burn or dump it). thatll help reduce the foliar problems (anthracnose, mildew...) it will not get rid of it, but can help.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 19, 2006)

jrizman said:


> do a good leaf cleanup this fall (get up and out everything, burn or dump it). .


Shredding and composting the leaves would be ok, right?


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 20, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Shredding and composting the leaves would be ok, right?



Nota good idea; the resting stage of Verticilium wilt would probably survive that.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 20, 2006)

But it's not Virt. Wilt.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> But it's not Virt. Wilt.


 Right--whole branches or crown sectors suddenly die with Vert wilt. But the way I look at it, it can't be totally ruled out, either. Many other fungal diseases have complex life-cycles with various stages inhabiting twigs, leaves, and/or soil. So, to be safe, bag and toss the litter. 

The trees may be suffering from environmental stress, a Great Dane's favorite pee spot, or whatever. But if it looks like it could be a foliar or twig disease, I always recommend sanitation.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 20, 2006)

It's easy to recommend sanitation, but it's ineffectual.
Think carefully about how those fungal infections spread. It only takes one, of billions of spores, to create an infection. 
The spores were launched from the leaves months ago. They cover every square inch of the tree. They are floating in the air, all over the ground, on branches, in the soil, even miles up in the atmosphere, but you are going to clean them all up with a rake and garbage bag? I don't think so.
Imagine if I came into your living room with a 50 pound bag of flour and a backpack blower, then smashed open the bag and blew the flour all over everything, then gave you a shovel and said, "Now sanitize your house."


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 21, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> It's easy to recommend sanitation, but it's ineffectual.
> Think carefully about how those fungal infections spread. It only takes one, of billions of spores, to create an infection.
> The spores were launched from the leaves months ago. They cover every square inch of the tree. They are floating in the air, all over the ground, on branches, in the soil, even miles up in the atmosphere, but you are going to clean them all up with a rake and garbage bag? I don't think so.
> Imagine if I came into your living room with a 50 pound bag of flour and a backpack blower, then smashed open the bag and blew the flour all over everything, then gave you a shovel and said, "Now sanitize your house."



Certainly aerial spores get around, but some fungal diseases are commonly spread in water (in soil or mud), on the tires of equipment or even the hooves of elk.


----------

